# Do you inventory your ammo?



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I went through all of mine and did a written inventory of what I have on hand. The way ammo has been getting scarce I now know what calibers I'm low on and can pick up a box or two when I see some on the shelf.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Fishindude said:


> I went through all of mine and did a written inventory of what I have on hand. The way ammo has been getting scarce I now know what calibers I'm low on and can pick up a box or two when I see some on the shelf.


I keep a written tally of my rifle ammo, I only stock .308 so it is pretty easy. When I get down to less than five thousand rounds, I order more. I only purchase rifle ammo by the case, typically every two years.

I have not purchased pistol ammo for over thirty years. I purchase components in bulk and load my own.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

I do not keep a written inventory, we stock 3, 22LR, 9 mm, and 12gauge , #8, #4, and 00


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I keep track of my components and try and keep a decent supply of those 22lr is about the only thing I don't reload.
I should probably keep better track ,but it seems every time I clean I find ammo I forgot about , it is like finding little prizes.
I opened up an unlabeled ammo can the other day to find it was full of 22lr I had forgotten about.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

That is something I need to start doing. I need more .22 Stingers, raccoons have been bad around here this year.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> That is something I need to start doing. I need more .22 Stingers, raccoons have been bad around here this year.


your telling me 26 in a week , I am using cheep hp golden bullets on them however to use them up it isn't like the accuracy matters much at 6 inches


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I keep an inventory of the small stash I keep for SD/HD.

The practice/training ammo fluctuates too much to bother.










I do inventory reloading components, just so I know what to jump on when I see a sale.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Not so much an inventory, but a good idea of what I still need more of. 12 gauge, and .410 were on short supply recently, and only had one box of slugs.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes, I keep a clipboard on a shelf. I adjust the count with every purchase or trip out back.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Yup. If it fits in the closet, I don't have enough.

Jeff


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> your telling me 26 in a week , I am using cheep hp golden bullets on them however to use them up it isn't like the accuracy matters much at 6 inches


It's just been a while since I bought ammo. The open box is almost empty, time to buy another. I have several boxes, I just buy another before the current one is empty. The stockpile came in handy when you couldn't find .22 lr at any price.

But I do need to sight the rifle in again. It fell behind the bed and when I was pulling it out the front sight got caught in the carpet. I need the sights to be accurate for groundhogs that are too stubborn to go into the traps.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I don't keep a real accurate count of what I have, but I should.
I'm ok on ammo at the moment, and I live by the rule "When it's cheap I stack it deep". That way when the supply dries up, I'm ok.
While I have several calibers, the ones I keep plenty of are .22lr, 9mm and 5.56\.223
I reload my .45 acp and .45 Colt.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Inventory my ammo?!??! I would have to hire a CPA for that job.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Cabin Fever said:


> Inventory my ammo?!??! I would have to hire a CPA for that job.


Same. Closest I came was a couple years ago when I did “stubby-pencil math” on case & crate counts. I quit when I hit ~250k and couldn’t remember the logic of _why_ I was doing it... so I stopped.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I went to the LGS today and they were out of Small Pistol Primers , oh the horror good thing I didn't wait till I was out.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I inventory my ammo as my father did. I date the boxes I purchase and label full ammo boxes with a paper label of caliber, boxes/qty per box and date range and use the oldest first.

I keep ammo for all my weapons and the only commonality of the different calibers is all are carry grade hollow point except for the .22 caliber rat shot and .38 snake shot.

I don't date inventory my shotgun ammo because between myself and the grandsons , other than the home defense rounds, we generally go through all the store bought and reloads each year during hunting seasons but I do put the reloads in boxes marked with the word reload and try to tally mark how many times we police the hulls and I reload them and generally never reload hulls more than 4 times and most times after two or three hull reloads, the crimps on the end look too worn to my preference and I toss them. 

A couple friends I go range shooting with ask why I don't use wadcutters at the range to save on ammo cost and they don't seem to understand that even shooting targets I prefer shooting the same velocity loads I carry to keep my weapon feeling the same in hand since I feel what the weapon is firing not what the target being it paper or meat is catching.

Sure it costs more, but it gives me better confidence in my weapon control.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

No, I can't count that high.


----------

